# High blood pressure medication suitable for IVF



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, really need some advice on this. Clinic have asked me to get GP to change my medication (from Ramipril). I have done and two weeks later he is still clueless (which slightly scares me on many levels). Please could you give me any info on suitable meds so I can send him to go look some stuff up maybe?, my bp isn't appallingly bad apparently but does spike a lot under stress (yep so guess what Dr not being able to sort out has aceieved) Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The only drug that I could suggest before mid pregnancy is methyldopa which has been used for many years without apparent ill consequence.

Later on in pregnancy hypertension can be controlled with nifedipine and labetalol, but these are not generally recommended early on.

Ask your GP to see the section in the BNF on hypertension in pregnancy.

Remember that you may have a significant drop in your blood pressure in early pregnancy and feel quite dizzy.

Mine dropped from a norm of 115/75 to 85/55 at one point around 6-7 weeks in my first pregnancy - not so bad in this pregnancy, but I did have moments when the world spun around. You will need monitoring.

Ramipril is completely contra-indicated in pregnancy and can lead to birth defects.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Hazel


----------

